# Silly kids!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A few pics from today of the silly weanlings...lol

Dolly is usually camera shy, she seems to disappear whenever the camera is out.

Umm.. she was quite the uh... poser today lol :laugh:




























She was trying to lay down on that board and couldn't figure out how to do it, so she's start bouncing around like that was going to make a difference LOL



























We took Rudy from his mama Monday night. He kept jumping on me making sure he had my full attention









Then he seemed to say YEAH RIGHT, Your not taking my picture, you took me from my mom!!! LOL









Sam and Junior


















Went out to the woods and Pandora had to show me what she found lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh candice your photos never disappoint!! You get them captured so well very time! :slapfloor:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Love, love, love the pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww! They all grew up! Gee wiz Junior is huge! And Pandora is as lovely as ever.  Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You never seem to amaze me. Sorry but that first pic just has to be great for some type of ad.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Put the first pic on some easter cards or something! It looks like a bungoat! LOL, GREAT pics!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

LOLOLOL! What great pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! OMG that first pic, I just laugh and laugh! I honestly wouldn't know where to start with trying to use some of the pics for ads, haha, but it's fun taking these pics and sharing how silly goats can be 

Junior is a big boy now, but I wish he was thicker. IMO he's not going to be a very good market goat for my son. BUT, I told my son this, and he is determined to show him anyway - he adores Junior <we all do!>, he's a sweetie ♥ 
Sammy is a fatty! And he's a big time bully over the others. I went ahead and put him back out in the herd today. I don't think his mama will let him nurse without his sister, and she's been butting him away not wanting him around her. 
Since we aren't keeping him, I want to keep only 4-H goats in that pen so they all get their food 
Eventually we'll just have wethers in there and the doelings will be moved to the pen next to the house - but can't do it yet, because it's near our bedroom and my husband sleeps during the day lol Only 2 doelings until the end of May.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Put the first pic on some easter cards or something! It looks like a bungoat! LOL, GREAT pics!


That is a cute idea, I would like to order a box please.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You can upload your pics at Zazzle and people can buy merchandise from them. I am not sure how exactly it all works. but very cute pics.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

You should definitely make a calendar with some of these 
Also I hope you don't mind if I use the first pic of Dolly as my computer wallpaper, its so funny it always cheers me up


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely amazing!!!! I thought it was a kangaroo in the first pic!!!! you need to make a picture book! Great photos. Love the last one too! Great idea re tyres and wood too! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll check out Zazzle tonight or sometime this weekend 

Piccolo - that is fine, I am glad you enjoy it!  It always makes me smile! She's such a silly little thing! She acts so macho tho! 

Selah - Thanks! When we bought this place it was riddled like a dump  We were able to get it cleaned up over the last 5 years, but there is a huge pile of tires. So when we were getting ready to wean kids, we took some of the tires, filled them with dirt, set a heavy pallet on top that can't flip over. They love it! then the board that comes off the side like a ramp onto 2 tires. There is a pallet they can climb on the opposite side. It's very unattractive and very unprofessional LOL!!! But it works great! it also gives a little 'bounce' when they jump on the pallet.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

The very first picture is just the cutest!!! It should be on the front of a birthday card or something saying "how old are you!?" Or something like that. It is just too cute!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my! They just tickled me to no end!! The first one is her best imitation of a bunny rabbit! LOL


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

HAHAHA! i love that first one lol


----------

